# coal hopper loads



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi there gang,
I was able to obtain these N scale 2 bay hopper cars and have been looking for some coal loads for them! There an older type of hopper that hasn't been used for many years and most of the loads seem to be for all the newer types. Haven't found any at any dealer or on EBAY. If anyone has any I would be interested! Otherwise I guess I'll just make my own.
Thanks, Dave


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

My brother made coal loads that look no different from
the 'store bought' ones. He carved foam to fill the 
hopper, painted it black and then with glue. Finished
it with sprinkled on 'coal' from W/S. 

He intentionally did not glue in the
'load'. That way he can remove it when empty cars
are needed at the coal mine. One added tip. Put a
washer or other 'iron' object under the load. That way
a magnet can pull the load out easily.

Don


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Super idea about the magnet! Love it!


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

DonR said:


> My brother made coal loads that look no different from
> the 'store bought' ones. He carved foam to fill the
> hopper, painted it black and then with glue. Finished
> it with sprinkled on 'coal' from W/S.
> ...


Hi Don, Thanks for the ideas, have a feeling that nobody has ever made any for this particular model. It does not seem to be readily available now. 

Dave


----------



## airshot (Jan 12, 2014)

I really like that magnet idea....on my cars I just use a piece of balsa wood and trim until I get a good fit into the car then cover it with coal and add some glue to hold the coal in place.
I do not glue the load in place either so they can be removed for empty loads. I also made some rock loads so I can substitute different loads in the cars.


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

Got my coal loads built and installed one in that hopper car. Here's the photo. That coal hopper is now finished. it's got new couplers, a coal load and some weathering.
















Here's some other weathering I've done lately.


























Cheers, Dave


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

You done good David.

That coal really looks great.

Don


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

DonR said:


> You done good David.
> 
> That coal really looks great.
> 
> Don


Thanks much,  Dave


----------



## silver69 (Dec 20, 2013)

Nice work, love the way the coal looks in the car.

Steve


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

silver69 said:


> Nice work, love the way the coal looks in the car.
> 
> Steve


Thanks much Steve
Cheers, dave


----------

